# Whey Protein for working out, Wal Mart brand & L-Glutamine & Leaky Gut



## Colo MMJ (Nov 29, 2017)

I go to the gym a bit but I am not trying to be a body builder. I think I am suffering from leaky gut and L-Glutamine supposedly helps solve that. 

I found that Whey Protein may be a cheap source of L-Glutamine so I thought I could get gym nutes and L-Glut in one shot. Wal Mart has their own brand 2 lbs for $14.44 which is cheap but I worry it is filled with Chinese shit like Melamine, Cresote and other toxic shit. 

I bought this Body Fortress for a few bucks more. $16.88. Is there a better brand or deal? 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-Fortress-Whey-Protein-Banana-Creme-2-0-LB/49606961?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=1068&adid=22222222227037947529&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=90380008712&wl4=pla-182530172912&wl5=9012427&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=49606961&wl13=1068&veh=sem

Anyone here ever have leaky gut and solved it?

Will this protein powder help leaky gut or give me muscles or attract hot women? Thanks.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 30, 2017)

Research Dr Mercola, Mike Adams (The Health Ranger) for articles. Most so-called nutrients, especially Whey use misleading copy and are essentially junk


----------



## stoned-monkey (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't know about leaky gut but if you eat a healthy diet and aren't going for Arnold then the extra protein isn't needed. 
gut problems can be caused by a lot of things and I personally would try to find the source.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 1, 2017)

forget the Hydrogen therapy unless you are hell bent on trying it, though it likely works, I investigated it and it's a PITA to make every day

, but here's the basic problemIt can be resolved doing a series of Dr Hulda Clark Liver Cleanses. I've done over 20





.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Dec 1, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> forget the Hydrogen therapy unless you are hell bent on trying it, though it likely works, I investigated it and it's a PITA to make every day
> 
> , but here's the basic problem
> 
> ...


My main issue is my scalp. Real irritation. When I am in low humidty and high altitude places like Colo or New Mexico it is less of an issue. I am not sure if it is a yeast issue, folluculitis or eczema. 

One of the online docs said leaky gut. L-Carnatine, Quercetin and probiotics are supposedly the ticket as long as you eat well. I avoid red meat and have for a long time. Any mammal meat too - pork, veal, etc. Fowl and sometimes fish. Too much diet soda. Trying to cut back.

One thing that people and animals can get is demodex which also includes mange on skin and the scalp. They are.....tiny tiny mites like spider mites!! Fuc*ers! They hide in your pores including hair follicles. 

Washing the scalp with baking soda or borax (20 Mule Team) and rinsing with part warter and apple cider vinegar helps. It works great too.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 1, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> I go to the gym a bit but I am not trying to be a body builder. I think I am suffering from leaky gut and L-Glutamine supposedly helps solve that.
> 
> I found that Whey Protein may be a cheap source of L-Glutamine so I thought I could get gym nutes and L-Glut in one shot. Wal Mart has their own brand 2 lbs for $14.44 which is cheap but I worry it is filled with Chinese shit like Melamine, Cresote and other toxic shit.
> 
> ...


Protein is hyped as a super nutrient. As in a lot of situations less is more. You only need around 65 grams for a avg weight person. Too much protein is bad for you health.
You need to eat a lot of fermented foods like sauerkraut, not the shitty storebought but home made with real probiotics. Check out youtube to give instructions, its really simple and easy.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Dec 1, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Protein is hyped as a super nutrient. As in a lot of situations less is more. You only need around 65 grams for a avg weight person. Too much protein is bad for you health.
> You need to eat a lot of fermented foods like sauerkraut, not the shitty storebought but home made with real probiotics. Check out youtube to give instructions, its really simple and easy.


Thanks. I like Sauerkraut even if I try to avoid wursts. One of the reasons I was interested in Whey Powder was it is a fairly cheap source of L-Carnetine which is supposedly good for leaky gut syndrome.


----------



## GreZzlys (Mar 29, 2021)

I used no more than 50. My coach recommended this amount for my situation. This amount of protein helped me gain muscle mass. I've lost 60 pounds in the last year. This is definitely a great result for me and I am very happy about it. I have been eating healthy food for a long time and my salvation was protein pancakes from https://www.healthcanal.com/de/ernaehrung/foodspring-test / which replaced the sweets I used to be able to eat every half hour. Pancakes have always been one of my favorite food and I was glad when my coach told me that there was such a thing and offered it to me for a few months. I would be interested to know what kind of protein you consume.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Colo MMJ said:


> I go to the gym a bit but I am not trying to be a body builder. I think I am suffering from leaky gut and L-Glutamine supposedly helps solve that.
> 
> I found that Whey Protein may be a cheap source of L-Glutamine so I thought I could get gym nutes and L-Glut in one shot. Wal Mart has their own brand 2 lbs for $14.44 which is cheap but I worry it is filled with Chinese shit like Melamine, Cresote and other toxic shit.
> 
> ...


Disciplined workouts with heavy weight gets you muscle. Lots of money will attract hot women. Never had leaky gut that I know of, can't help there. Lol..... sorry about the leaky gut though. It must suck.


----------

